# 1915 Ford Model T Coupelet



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Bought this 1:32 scale plastic model kit by Lindberg (#72147) of a 1915 Ford Model T Coupelet at Tuesday Morning for five bucks. The parts were molded in clear, brass and white. I spray painted most of the parts with a WalMart Gloss Black finish. This was one kit that proved to be very tedious and time-consuming, taxing my patience and intuition. The instruction sheet is printed on one small piece of paper in tiny text and has but two illustrations, one of the undercarriage, and the second, with an exploded "view" of the entire model with various arrows supposedly indicating where specific parts are to be located on the car. This system leaves much room for judgement calls, especially when there isn't a whole lot of reference material available from either the box art or from the source book used. I studied a book entitled "The Legendary Model T Ford-The Ultimate History of America's First Great Automobile" by Tom Collins for inspiration and a possible guide. So if parts are not in their proper positions on the car, it's because I wasn't able to find out where they should have been from my sources, and followed my intuition. 

The model was built so that the two variations, top up and top down versions, could be displayed. Also, the hood can be removed as well, so that the little four-banger can be seen.

Due to its size and construction, the model is quite fragile and delicate. It features actual rubber tires and some nice looking brass-finished accessories. On my kit, the tires were a tad too large for the wheels and out-of-round also. This necessitated filling the vacant area with white glue and painting the outer edge of the wheel black to hide the imperfections. Colored markers were used to detail the steering wheel and the spoke wheels.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Henry would be proud! Cheers!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks super. I have the same kit to build (sometime).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, man! That looks great! Excellent job! Love the silent film era cars!


----------



## vvwca (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking Ford! My wife's grandfather's first job was putting windshield gaskets in Model T Fords (like yours) at the River Rouge plant in Detroit, before World War I. He retired in 1956, and lived to be 103 years old.


----------

